# A little sick today



## AAndrews19 (Nov 29, 2011)

Madison is 7 and has been on RAW for about 5 months. Mostly premade from K9 Kravings, but some homemade here and there. This month I have transitioned to premade only. Have been going with the 45/50/5 routine. She gets 1lb, twice a day. So 2 lbs a day total.

The past 2 weeks I have fed approx 7oz chicken back, 8oz ground pork, and a little under 1oz of beef liver. Also started adding some honey for her allergies.

She was doing great, stool looked perfect for raw, until today. VERY runny stool this morning. And turned her nose up to her food. When she came back inside she puked up a little bit of chicken skin. I'm not TOO concerned, as she has puked up an entire chicken breast before, and was fine about an hour later. I can tell she is a little sick today. I gave her a little plain yogurt to see if that settles her stomach a bit. She is moving around a little more... and barking out the window at absolutely nothing as always... so she seems a little bit better.

Just want to make sure I'm not doing something wrong. Should I take ALL of the skin off the chicken? Maybe she has trouble digesting it?


----------



## AAndrews19 (Nov 29, 2011)

no advice??

a little update... just fed them the dogs for the second time today. Sheldon (8 month old) hasn't had any problems at all. Doesn't even hesitate to eat.

Madison... the sick one.... turned her nose up again. Same meal. I actually tried to feed her the same food she turned down this morning. It was kind of weird because she wouldn't come to her bowl, so I brought it to her. She smelt the food and then hurried to a corner with her head down, like she was going to puke. Then she hurried into the house, and into the corner again like she still felt like she was going to puke.

Can dogs get an upset stomach just from a sent? Does she recognize the smell of the food that she thinks made her sick? I don't really know what's going on...

I had some cooked boneless chicken breast in the fridge, which I made for myself last night. I cut that up and put it on a plate for her and she didn't even think twice about it. Ate all of it like she was starving.

Is there something she knows that I don't?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Most people are at work during the period of when you first posted and now. Not sure if I would give my dogs honey or not, but also feel it is a personal choice. Could that be what upset her tummy though?

As for recognizing the scent of the food...yes. There might be something in it that she doesn't like and really, I would suspect the honey unless she has had it often.


----------



## AAndrews19 (Nov 29, 2011)

and another update...

she is outside eating grass, soooo obviously she needs to puke. 

Could something be blocking her intestinal tract??? I really hope that's not the case. 

She only puked up a tiny bit this morning... I would think more would have came up if the passage was blocked, but I really don't know.

I'm a little concerned now.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

The best policy is when in doubt consult with your vet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Zisso~vet consult. 
And for now, rest her gut. Don't feed her, and just very small amount~ about 3 or 4 oz of water often.
At her age, missing 24 hours of a meal should be ok, but she needs some hydration.
Slippery elm bark will help heal the digestive tract...so after the vet consult and when you start the bland diet(cooked chicken and double boiled rice or cooked sweet potato) I would mix up two caps of SE with a small amount of yogurt and give this to her 1/2 hour before feeding her. Keep her on the bland diet for several meals along with the SE. You can get SE at any health food store, or the grocery's carry it in their holistic supplement section. Always good to have it on hand. But please check w/ your vet if she continues to barf.

I wouldn't put her back on raw for at least 4-5 days/cooked scrambled egg is my go to when dogs need protein, but not raw and limited bone.


----------



## AAndrews19 (Nov 29, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I agree with Zisso~vet consult.
> And for now, rest her gut. Don't feed her, and just very small amount~ about 3 or 4 oz of water often.
> At her age, missing 24 hours of a meal should be ok, but she needs some hydration.
> Slippery elm bark will help heal the digestive tract...so after the vet consult and when you start the bland diet(cooked chicken and double boiled rice or cooked sweet potato) I would mix up two caps of SE with a small amount of yogurt and give this to her 1/2 hour before feeding her. Keep her on the bland diet for several meals along with the SE. You can get SE at any health food store, or the grocery's carry it in their holistic supplement section. Always good to have it on hand. But please check w/ your vet if she continues to barf.
> ...


She seems alright right now. Way more up beat than earlier in the day. I gave her a little more cooked chicken and she ate it right up. I may have been worrying a little too much after the 2nd time I tried to giver her the raw meal.

She only puked a tiny bit this morning, that was it. She didn't puke at all after I fed her the cooked chicken. Even after she ate a little bit of grass. She was drinking water all day without a problem as well.

I was out in the garage portioning my bulk raw tonight. She laid in the laundry room right against the door the whole time. She could smell the meat, and wanted to come out there so bad... like she was starving.

I don't know if maybe it's just something that isn't agreeing with her stomach or what. My other dog has been perfectly fine, and they both eat the exact same meals.

We'll see how it goes tomorrow, and I'll go from there.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There's an awful lot of fat in her diet and that can be a problem and potentially cause pancreatitis. I would cut back on the fat by taking off the skin and switching to a lower fat meat.


----------



## AAndrews19 (Nov 29, 2011)

She ate her meal this morning, but wouldn't touch the ground pork. I also remember her not being a fan of pork neck bone when I tried to feed that a while back. Maybe she just doesn't agree with pork?

Of course she's gotta have expensive taste.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I just read a wonderful post by Monica Segal and thought about this thread.

You may want to join her yahoo group (K9 Kitchen) and also read over her blog and newsletters to get a better understanding on how to feed a home prepared diet.

When The Body Says “No” - monicasegal.com


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Pork could be too fatty for her. 
Go with beef heart. It is very lean and very cheap. If your store doesn't carry it, it can be ordered.


----------

